# Hard drive removal



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone ever remove their hard drive from the F10 to analyze or upgrade it?

If so, how and where is it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Travel4Surf said:


> Anyone ever remove their hard drive from the F10 to analyze or upgrade it?
> 
> If so, how and where is it?


It is inside the Head Unit.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

I have had people asking about removing it to replace with a SSD (for bigger/ faster data storage)....


----------



## bmguy (Nov 12, 2011)

octopump said:


> I have had people asking about removing it to replace with a SSD (for bigger/ faster data storage)....


That would be crazy (_good_) to do.. wonder if the onboard computer could even make use of the SSD technology (to improve performance)?

I'd be interested to know if it works and what the benefits present them selves as....


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

I never looked inside, prob. a SATA connector?
The other obstacle is whether the car is programmed to reject hardware modifications such as these or if an embedded physical security measure restricts the use of any other media other than the original HDD.

It would prob. help with the lag throughout iDrive, at least for Nav.
I haven't ran out of space yet but some people would love more storage space for music, eBooks etc.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Here is a video showing how to get started with removing the trim etc. to "get in".


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Some NBT I've seen seem to have a covered slot in front, about the size of a 2.5" hard disk. I hope that's where it is, because this is exactly what I'm planning to do. SSD would be a sweet upgrade, assuming GParted can rebuild the partition system, and that it's SATA interface. The hardware won't be any wiser, it wouldn't know the difference, unless, of course, the serial number comes into play.

The benefit would be significant, assuming the current drive is not SSD already. The size doesn't seem to indicate that it is. The current OS probably doesn't support TRIM, but even without TRIM, the fact that it's significantly faster than any HDD and that there's no moving parts, I'm almost assured SSD will outlast any HDD in a car application.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Please film it (on a tripod or with help from a second person if possible) or take pics of the whole process. This would be awesome.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I just received my NBT unit last night. Unfortunately, the unit I received is not the same as those I've seen where there's a covered slot on the front. Mine don't have it, just the two screws. I don't know if it's newer, it was manufactured earlier this yet.

Although opening it seems easy, with just a seal to break, I'm really not sure if I want to play with it. The unit costs pretty penny. But I really don't know. I still don't have my emulator, maybe, my curiosity will get the better of me and crack the unit open eventually.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> I just received my NBT unit last night. Unfortunately, the unit I received is not the same as those I've seen where there's a covered slot on the front. Mine don't have it, just the two screws. I don't know if it's newer, it was manufactured earlier this yet.
> 
> Although opening it seems easy, with just a seal to break, I'm really not sure if I want to play with it. The unit costs pretty penny. But I really don't know. I still don't have my emulator, maybe, my curiosity will get the better of me and crack the unit open eventually.


Is it U.S. Spec'd, with Sat Radio Tuner?

What will you do about Gateway Module?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

No, not U.S spec'd, came from UK.

What about the Gateway module? Is there anything else needed? Maybe I dove in head first


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> No, not U.S spec'd, came from UK.
> 
> What about the Gateway module? Is there anything else needed? Maybe I dove in head first


NBT requires newer ZGW module, with K-CAN2. I am not sure if you have it already or not.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks like I jumped the gun too soon. I have a pre 7/12 car build so NBT is not supported. My only hope is bimmerretrofit's pre-NBT adapter solution but even that is not guaranteed to work. 

If I can't use this NBT, might as well open it or sell it. Is there a CIC with built in combox?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

BR gave me hope. It looks like I just need to get the latest software update for my car, but I'm double checking with them if that is all that is needed.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

What did they say about ZGW Module, or is that what is meant by pre 07/12?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I believe that's what it is and is what I'm double checking with BR. I haven't receive the reply yet, but BR checked my VIN and mentioned I only need software update. The quote I received seems to only match the price of the unit and feature activation found in their site.

BR has a vid on YouTube of their pre-NBT adapter and it seems to work on 2011 F10. Hope they can sell me just the adapter, if I'll ever need it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> I believe that's what it is and is what I'm double checking with BR. I haven't receive the reply yet, but BR checked my VIN and mentioned I only need software update. The quote I received seems to only match the price of the unit and feature activation found in their site.
> 
> BR has a vid on YouTube of their pre-NBT adapter and it seems to work on 2011 F10. Hope they can sell me just the adapter, if I'll ever need it.


If ZGW is the issue on older cars, why not just replace ZGW too I wonder. 

Maybe the adapter is just to keep the cost down.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

The product BR pointed me to, requires hardware activation. I'm not sure if this is just like any other emulator/CAN filter, or is truly an NBT adapter+emulator: http://bimmerretrofit.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=61_64&product_id=87


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

So, apparently, I will not need the pre-NBT emulator, and since the hardware activation module in the link is for 2013+, I think it's just a plain CAN filter, and not combo as I initially suspected.

Now, just need to convince my dealership to flash my car without coercing or twisting my SA's arm  I'd be happy if I can get this done in the next 2 weeks, meanwhile, the NBT is just begging to be opened.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> The product BR pointed me to, requires hardware activation. I'm not sure if this is just like any other emulator/CAN filter, or is truly an NBT adapter+emulator: http://bimmerretrofit.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=61_64&product_id=87


For the $599 price for Hardware Activation, I have to assume that is this item, which normally sells for $639, discounted $40:

http://bimmerretrofit.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=61_64&product_id=87

What I don't understand is how that differes from this items, which is $499 ($140 less):

http://bimmerretrofit.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=102

Did they explain it to you?


----------

